# Backup gun



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I was curious what people carry for a backup gun while rifle hunting if any at all? I have a XD9 that is my edc and was considering just loading it with xtreme penetrators. I also have a .44 mag I could carry instead but obviously it’s heavier and then I’m traveling with three guns since I will bring the XD regardless. The other thing is I have practiced WAY more with the 9mm since it’s my edc. What are your guys opinions?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What you trying to use the handgun for? What you referring to when you say edc? I carry a 357 on my side when in the woods. Never know when a squirrel may attack.:grin:


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

edc = every day carry
Why do you need to carry a backup firearm? Sure I usually have an extra rifle in camp and a .40 tucked away in a pouch on my pack waist belt but the .40 isn't a back up hunting firearm.
Depending on what State your hunting as well as what species you plan to shoot it would be wise to visit the States hunting regulations to see if a 9mm is even legal to hunt with.
In Utah a handgun for deer must have 500 foot pounds of energy at the muzzle and for elk its 500 FT. LBS at 100 yards. A 9mm doesn't do either.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry, what I mean by backup gun is a self defense gun from four legged and two legged threats while hunting in Utah. I have no intention of shooting any large game with a pistol.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are packing a rifle why pack a piece of dead weight that odds show you will never use? 

In my 50 years of hunting with a rifle I have never packed a sidearm.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

That’s kind of my thoughts. I have never carried an extra one while hunting here in Missouri but we also don’t have bears or mountain lions (at least very many). A lot of things I have read from people have said they carry one though.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> If you are packing a rifle why pack a piece of dead weight that odds show you will never use?
> 
> In my 50 years of hunting with a rifle I have never packed a sidearm.


I muzzy hunt and general summer scouting so a pistol is just part of my load. I would also point out the over used seat belt analogy, never needed a seat belt but I always wear one.

I have an XD .40 but it's a bit too much to be packing around on a pack waist belt, I much prefer my lighter Kahr .40. At 1.8 pounds with 2 loaded mags its a pound lighter then the XD with 2 mags though the Kahr carries a few less rounds.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LCP 

/shrug Its just small enough and light enough to toss in a pocket and forget you even have it.


-DallanC


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Valid point. I will probably carry the 9mm since I’m going to have it anyway and I might as well instead of leaving it at camp. If they would just make a XD 10mm this wouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

DallanC said:


> LCP
> 
> /shrug Its just small enough and light enough to toss in a pocket and forget you even have it.
> 
> -DallanC


same. the only gun you can use is the one you have. it makes an excellent edc in the city or woods.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

In view of the recent cougar attack on a Utah bow hunter, I would recommend the .44, I'am thinking the "9" will only *iss them off. The Utah woods is a fearfully dangerous place and one can't be too careful.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Similar to Dallin's LCP I pack the LC9S as it fits nicely in my pocket. Certainly only meant for up close and personal use, but would come in handy.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> In view of the recent cougar attack on a Utah bow hunter, I would recommend the .44, I'am thinking the "9" will only *iss them off. The Utah woods is a fearfully dangerous place and one can't be too careful.


you laugh but it's not always the 4 legged animals that pistol comes in handy for. there are a lot of nice hunters out there but also some crazies. walk up on a grow operation with your bow and see how comfortable you feel in the woods.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

KalebReese said:


> I was curious what people carry for a backup gun while rifle hunting if any at all? I have a XD9 that is my edc and was considering just loading it with xtreme penetrators. I also have a .44 mag I could carry instead but obviously it's heavier and then I'm traveling with three guns since I will bring the XD regardless. The other thing is I have practiced WAY more with the 9mm since it's my edc. What are your guys opinions?[/QUOTE 357 mag good medium 200 grain hard cast. About as close to a 44 as you can get


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll have one in the truck in a case, just in case. Sometimes, I take one rifle one day and another one the next.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I carry a 1911A1 with some 255 grain hardcast +P. I used to carry it in condition 1, but I've started carrying it in condition 3 instead. I've taken a few spills, and have gotten some dirt up into the hammer area despite it being in a flap holster. 

A 1911 isn't my preferred choice though, it's just the best I have is all. I'd much rather have a 357 revolver, or a 10MM glock 20 or something like that. For Utah, I don't think a 44 is necessary. If this was Alaska, i'd say a 44 would be the minimum if you can shoot accurately with the recoil.

Of course, the questions already been asked, why carry at all? I think it's just an individual choice if you want to bring something along to defend yourself from predators (2 or 4 legged) with or not. The next obvious question is, "Well if that's the case, why bring a handgun if you already have a rifle?!"

I'm gonna stick my neck out and say that I think the decision of "bring my handgun or not?" depends on what type of hunting your doing.


So, let's say your in a spot where you have to defend yourself, I'm guessing most likely this type of situation will happen quickly, and it will happen in close range. Id also add, that under stress, you'll probably miss more then you think you would.



Archery: You've got one shot, and the arrow might take a little while to work depending on shot placement. If you miss your hosed.


Muzzy: You've got one shot, if you miss, your hosed.


Rifle: Think about this. Most likely you've got a bolt gun, with a 3-9 power scope on it. Probably awkward to use in close quarters. Not the quickest follow up shots. Sure it can be done though.



Shotgun: Say turkey hunting. This is the one time, I won't bring my handgun. Shotgun is good at close to medium range, and its quick to aim and fire, a slide can be racked pretty dang fast if your not toting an autoloader. (Edit: although its worth noting your not hitting any vital organs with a shotgun, unless your loading slugs or maybe 00 buck)


In any case, I think a handgun is the best tool for the job of defending yourself in the woods. in close range it's quick to aim, quick to fire, and fast follow up shots. Harcast loads up your odds of hitting a vital organ.


Yeah I know, I put way too much thought into this. Guess I'm a gun nut. I'm Ok with that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Some think its silly to bring along a handgun... but I ran into a tweaker once that was clearly out of his mind, he pulled a pistol and started waving it around randomly cursing that we had come through their "area".

When it happens to you... I guarantee you will re-adjust your thinking about having a firearm on you or not.

In this particular case, I did have a revolver on my hip in a holster. I didn't get it out, but when the guy finally noticed it, HIS demeanor instantly changed. He sputtered incoherently a bit then wandered back off into the brush. We let him move far enough away that we could move off in the opposite direction. It was a pretty crazy experience, the guy I was with was the son of the then current Utah County Sheriff.


-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Bad people, are more likely to do bad things, when they think they can get away with it.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Normally I carry a beretta 92f (9mm). Yesterday I carried my little RM380.

I"m going with "I don't need to drop it, just convice it that I'm not worth trouble.

As I followed fresh cat tracks to my hunting spot, I didn't question my caliber but I did start to think the ankle holster wasn't the best route. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies. As a couple of you have said, I do own a .357 as well but the reliability of that gun is questionable (have some light primer strike issues that still need worked out) and honestly the 44 vs 357 I prefer the 44 at least in the handguns I own. I wish I had a 10mm also and I’m looking in to getting one.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh I forgot, for fun let’s throw the Taurus judge with a couple 45 lc hardcast followed by buckshot in to the equation (mostly because I love that gun). I know not very practical but it is fun to shoot.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My carry gun was a XD-M in .40s&w for years. Now my edc is a glock 43 because it’s lighter and smaller.

When I hike or camp I usually take the .40. When I rifle hunt I carry either a .270 or 7mm as my edc.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

My edc is a M&P Shield chambered in 40 s&w. I carry it everywhere except the post office;-) and feel very confident with it out to 10 yards. I just ordered a 357 sig drop in barrel for it because I have always been curious about that caliber. It's expensive to shoot but the ballistics on it are pretty impressive. Here is what I just ordered.
https://www.gogeardirect.com/m-p-shield-conversion-barrel-selectable.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One can't be too careful when hunting in grizzly bear country in Wyoming. 

I usually pack a light lunch when big game hunting here.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> One can't be too careful when hunting in grizzly bear country in Wyoming.
> 
> I usually pack a light lunch when big game hunting here.


Now that right there is funny !


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

a lot of fellas carrying around a lot of iron on this forum

If your carrying a rifle/shotgun/muzzleloader why in the world would you want to carry a sidearm--only thing a handgun is good for is fighting your way to a long gun :grin: and your already carrying one of those. You guys must like to carry heavy things around--good fitness training I guess.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

plottrunner said:


> I just ordered a 357 sig drop in barrel for it because I have always been curious about that caliber. It's expensive to shoot but the ballistics on it are pretty impressive. Here is what I just ordered.
> https://www.gogeardirect.com/m-p-shield-conversion-barrel-selectable.html


Do you mind reporting back on how good it works?

I have the same pistol and have thought about the conversion. Everything that I have read says it works quite well on the M&P Shield but I have read other reports that it doesn't work well with other firearms.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> One can't be too careful when hunting in grizzly bear country in Wyoming.
> 
> I usually pack a light lunch when big game hunting here.


lol


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll throw a different perspective on why I carry. 

I know, that in the heat of the moment if things go sideways and I need it...I'm not good enough with it to actually hit what comes at me. But its quick to draw and makes a loud noise which will most likely deter all but the most enthusiastic predator attacking me. I know that I would probably miss, but my wife doesn't. I hunt alone a fair bit, and it gives her peace of mind that I have protection when she goes a few days without hearing from me. It may be a silly thing...but I do it for her sake. One less thing for her to worry about. 

I will say, I've never noticed the weight or rather a difference in how I feel at the end of a long day whether I've been wearing the gun or not. 

Fact is, if you want to carry one go for it. It's your right.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Some words of wisdom, for what they are worth. Never bring a knife to a gun fight, also never bring a handgun. Vic


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Interesting read. Note the bear spray failures.

https://www.ammoland.com/2018/02/de...s-rate-37-incidents-by-caliber/#axzz5QRridMYy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Critter said:


> Do you mind reporting back on how good it works?
> 
> I have the same pistol and have thought about the conversion. Everything that I have read says it works quite well on the M&P Shield but I have read other reports that it doesn't work well with other firearms.


I will post up some pics when it gets here and let you know how it shoots. In the shield, most reports are positive but one negative is that it wears out the components of the weapon faster than the 40 due to the higher pressures. One other negative as I mentioned earlier is ppr. The cheapest I have found them for is $21.95 per 50 which is about double what I'm paying for 40 s&w. If I end up really enjoying it, I will probably reload for it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not carry my handgun with me when out on the mountain hunting. My backpack pushes on the firearm if I have it on my hip and makes hiking uncomfortable.

I do keep it tucked safely in my boot next to my cot in the tent though.

If I’m scouting or just recreating I have it strapped to my hip but otherwise I already have an effective defense weapon with me, ie...my rifle.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

justismi28 said:


> I'll throw a different perspective on why I carry.
> 
> I know, that in the heat of the moment if things go sideways and I need it...I'm not good enough with it to actually hit what comes at me. But its quick to draw and makes a loud noise which will most likely deter all but the most enthusiastic predator attacking me.* I know that I would probably miss, but my wife doesn't. I hunt alone a fair bit, and it gives her peace of mind that I have protection when she goes a few days without hearing from me. It may be a silly thing...but I do it for her sake. One less thing for her to worry about. *
> 
> ...


That is one reason I carry as well. I think my wife worries about me more then she lets on, but doesn't say it as much because she doesn't want to ruin my fun and make me worry about her worrying. She actually gets a little upset when I think about not bringing it.

At this point, my choice in gear has to accommodate my handgun, or it's a nogo.



KineKilla said:


> I do not carry my handgun with me when out on the mountain hunting. My backpack pushes on the firearm if I have it on my hip and makes hiking uncomfortable.


Chest holster, although they usually run 100 some odd dollars, and it has to work around your bino's.

Some options off the top of my head.

If I could spend the money, i'd probably get one of these:
(I think you might be able to run this under your bino's)

https://gunfightersinc.com/kenai-chest-holster/

If your into gun leather, there's the old classic from alaska:
https://www.diamonddcustomleather.com/products/guides-choice-chest-holster

If your into gun leather and like to go old school there's this from texas:
(I have one of these, got it before I knew of other holsters. Works ok with bino's because it doesn't center the handgun on your chest. It's also handy to throw over your shoulder when you have to cop a squat over a hole at O'Dark 30 and your not really dressed yet)

https://epsaddlery.com/product-category/holsters/hunting-field/shoulder-holsters-hunting-field/

If your into nylon/cordura:
https://mangearalaska.com/

Or, assuming you can find a good deal and pick them up for cheap, you can sort of make your own with:
- an surplus M12 holster, (You can modify these to fit your handgun with a hot awl, a screw, a nut, a washer, a piece of small rubber hose, and some OD green spray paint over the shiny when your done)

- and a bianchi M13 harness

(Edit: All that aside, I've found an USGI marine corp pistol belt, and M12 holster will work if you sling it low enough on your hip to clear your packs waist pad. It works as long as you don't plan on sprinting anywhere. you'll forget you have it on for the most part. Don't bother with the "hip extender" from bianchi, whoever designed that didn't use their legs very much)

Any of the above options you can find on amazon if you dig around.

Of course, I've managed to avoid all that, when I replaced my hunting pack this year with one that can mount a holster on the hip pad. :mrgreen: I kept that in mind when i decided to change packs.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I generally don’t carry if I have a rifle or shotgun with me. But will have my CCW pistol (.40 Shield or S&W J frame) at camp/truck or in a bag on me. I do have a Ruger GP100 3.5” if I’m in say bear country with hard cast 200gr Corbon loads. Like they always say first five shots are for the animal and last one for you if first five didn’t work. 

BTW I just received a new 9mm barrel for the shield. Just don’t have time to go fiddle with it yet. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

